# As Anybody Seen These?



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the first one! Ha Ha!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:laugh: The first one really cracked me up!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ound: Hehehe!!!! 1st one!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Like both...LOVE the first ! Too cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

No, I have never seen either one, but they are both cute! :rofl: for the 1st one!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

But but.. the first one is a bitch, not a dog?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fluffyspoos said:


> But but.. the first one is a bitch, not a dog?



I was going to say the same thing lol. Looks like a vulva to me not testicles 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Another









?Suddenly?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tee Hee!! Love all of them!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What about these?
















?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That up-a-creek-without-a-poodle,_ LOVE IT! :happy:
_


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm on a roll!
















?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Suddenly said:


> I'm on a roll!
> ?Suddenly?


And that one has ME rolling!!:rofl:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's some more. Anybody have any others?
















?Suddenly?


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

These are so good. I know I posted these in the off topic chat......but...... since they seem to fit in here.....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want some of these printed on T-shirts!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

A couple of more!




























Hope these make you smile. It's hard finding these. Someone help, the more the more smokes.


?Suddenly?


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have always loved the far side. I just think the braids look cool.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the joke telling/laughing poodles. Even without the 'talking' the picture alone is great.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Those are great!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Found this on a greeting card yesterday...
Hope you can read it okay.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great Manxcat. Keep them coming.


?Suddenly?


----------

